# Protein Ice cream



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

*Step 1:* Buy a can of full fat coconut milk.

*Step 2:* Place it in the fridge overnight.

*Step 3:* Open the can without shaking it or turning upside down.

*Step 4:* Carefully spoon out the top layer of opaque white stuff that has gathered at the top of the can. Spoon into a mixing bowl. You will be left with about 1/2 cup of white syrup-y looking translucent liquid. Leave this in the can. Note: I use this leftover liquid in numerous coconut-y recipes. Plus, it makes a great coconut syrup - almost like a hydrated extract of coconut flavour.

*Step 5:* Add 2-3 Tbsp of powdered confectioners sugar to the white stuff. Optional: add cinnamon, vanilla - any small amount of flavour you'd like and two scoops any flavour protein powder

*Step 6:* Grab a hand beater (simple mixers work just as well as expensive ones)

*Step 7:* Whip the coconut milk froth until creamy. Start on low and move to a higher speed, move the beater in an up and down motion to infuse the mixture with as much air as possible.

*Step 8 : Freeze and serve later as ice cream with a drizzle of the syrup of coconut *

*To make the syrup simply add either stevia to the saved coconut water from the can or sugar and boil in saucepan , cool and use in anything keeps in fridge for about 2 weeks*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
kaza*

*
*


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds nice. I I'd like to give this a go!


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds really interesting, do you know roughly how much protein this gives you per can?


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

ye i second that, what are the macros? gotta try this :tt2:


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

depends on the protein used

Coconut milk contains very small levels of protein. The type of protein found in coconut milk are alanine, cystine, arginine and serene. These are easily digestible, simple proteins.Coconut milk also contains trace minerals such as sodium, potassium, iron, phosphorus and copper,very dense, so even though it is rich, it only contains about 1 to 2 percent sugar,is a good source of fat for the body. Coconut oil contains several different types of fat, such as saturated fat, polyunsaturated fat, Omega 3 fats, Omega 6 fats and monounsaturated fat.I calculate the protein by the powders used and amounts added, the more you add the more it contains remember though its thick and creamy.

kaza


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Sounds very high calorie to me.

But thanks for this idea all the same.

Coconut oil has to be the right type, otherwise the fats aren't good.

Not the cheapie stuff.



Fit4life said:


> *Step 1:* Buy a can of full fat coconut milk.
> 
> *Step 2:* Place it in the fridge overnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Nutrition Facts

Serving Size

1 tbsp (15.0 g)

Amount Per Serving

Calories

35

Calories from Fat

32

% Daily Value*

Total Fat

3.6g

6%

Saturated Fat

3.2g

16%

Polyunsaturated Fat

0.0g

Monounsaturated Fat

0.2g

Cholesterol

0mg

0%

Sodium

2mg

0%

Total Carbohydrates

0.8g

0%

Dietary Fiber

0.3g

1%

Sugars

0.5g

Protein

0.3g

Vitamin A 0% • Vitamin C 1%

Calcium 0% • Iron 1%

* Based on a 2000 calorie diet

I NEVER count calories because I balance fats with proteins and carbs in every meal and I am very lean with lots muscle definition. Calories are after all just an energy calculation and nothing more

It tastes wonderful


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Calorific value is important if you are running a deficit and losing fat despite the macro count.

Protein

0.3g

Hardly a protein ice cream then.



Fit4life said:


> Nutrition Facts
> 
> Serving Size
> 
> ...


----------

